# Faux Lead Peeling Painted Walls



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

i think a good idea would to use your board of wood or anything your painting hot glue or just glue some peices of tissue paper paint your color of paint onto it and lift the peices of tissue paper but not rip it off and paint a secondary color under the paint to make it look like thats the prime paint Hope this can help someone i think latex paint would be good for this


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I *think* it'd work, if you painted the base first, then glue the tissue paper on, painted that and then peeled parts off a bid. The glue remaining on the paper would harden and be more durable.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You will need several layers of tissue paper, because by itself it would just be to thin. Plain paper towels may be a little thicker to use and more durable. The problem would be that the paper would not be dense enough to hold paint.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

you want to go thin though maybe even paper peices itself because paint is thin


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

dead hawk said:


> you want to go thin though maybe even paper peices itself because paint is thin


Are you using a spray paint? You would have to lift the paper just before it was completely dry, wouldn't you? What if you used really thin felt fabric or paper? (If there is such a thing as felt paper).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

AR's suggestion (paint the base color first) is a good one because it will save you from having to do a lot of labor-intensive work to get the look you want. Also, although a single layer of paint is thin, multiple layers that are typical of old houses that might have a peeling problem are relatively thick.

I found a YouTube tutorial on a technique for getting a peeling paint effect that saves you having to apply paper of any kind to get a really authentic look. Check it out:


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

hm didnt see that but that one looks better but i think my idea would work too if you want somethings maybe lighter though they would almost look the same the tissue or paper idea still works good because it would have a larger area without doing all that work


----------

